# REW, Denon AVC-A1SE and Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP-1124P



## Ballistix (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've just downloaded REW and I'm very excited about using it. However, I don't have an equalizer so anything I find I can do nothing about. I have the big Denon AVC-A1SE Ultra 2 amp but no way to filter.

Could I use the Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP-1124P somehow with my amp? It seems a bit mad given how cheap the destroyer is. Or is there a way for me to profile my amp with out an EQ box?

Help! Advice! 

Cheers
T


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The BFD is considered a bit lo-fi for full range equalization, but it's perfect for subwoofers.


----------



## Ballistix (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, OK. Just to be clear I'm supposed to be calibrating across all speakers though right? Not just subs? Or are subs the main issue? I'm guessing LFE is the most obvious thing to fix. so given my configuration would you suggest buying a BFD and attaching it inline with my subs, which are driven by their own Parasound 1500 poweramp?

Cheers

T


----------



## Ballistix (Nov 6, 2007)

Guys, is this 

http://www.behringer.com/DEQ2496/index.cfm?lang=eng

basically the same as the FBQ2496 found here

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/bfdcomms.html#top

Or do I go for something simple like this?
http://www.behringer.com/FBQ1502/index.cfm?lang=eng

Ack...need advice! 

If so I was going to buy one tomorrow along with the USB Uno MIDI cable. I think I'm all set then to get this calibrated. Does anyone know if that slightly different model the DEQ rather than the FBQ is any different? I'm pretty sure they are the same but if anyone could tell me that is great. I don't want to get something that won't work!

Cheers

TT


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, subs are the best candidate for equalization. 

All you need for subwoofer EQ is the DSP1124P ($130 MSRP)
http://www.behringer.com/DSP1124P/index.cfm?lang=eng

Most people recommend room treatments to correct in-room problems with your full range loudspeakers.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Ballistix said:


> Guys, is this
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/DEQ2496/index.cfm?lang=eng
> 
> ...


They are three different units. Forget the last one, it is a graphic equalizer and not very useful to us.

the second one (the one on the shack) is used here to eq subs. I've never used it so have no comment to make, but from what I can gather the 'quality' is only sufficient to use for sub equalization.

The deq is very powerful, but often overlooked for sub eq due to it's more expensive price. When only used for subs then why pay more??

If you are ever feeling like going for full range eq then the one to try is the deq. It will do that as well as have enough power left over to handle the subs as well.

If you are going above the sub range in eq, you will however need something better than the RS meter, which is an additional expense. An ECM 8000 will do the trick, they are reasonably accurate, but maybe the fact that there is a correction file for it here on the shack will tell you that it is not the end all in accuracy. In any case, the deq will allow you to use it's own RTA with the 8000, but I don't think it's possible to use a correction file that way. Still, better than nothing.

If I use the deq for full range correction I prefer to use REW and correct the unit manually rather than rely on the inbuilt correction facility. that however needs an additional (low cost) mixer to get the measurements into the computer.

all in all a very versatile unit, but maybe not good enough to use on a very expensive system.


----------



## Ballistix (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Terrry, thanks for that. I've got the following arriving today!

- http://www.behringer.com/802/index.cfm?lang=eng
- http://www.behringer.com/ECM8000/index.cfm?lang=eng
- http://www.behringer.com/FBQ2496/index.cfm?lang=eng

I hope that fixes me up! I've already got a sound meter, although quite a cheap one so that I can calibrate the starting DB at 75 or 80DB.

Does this sound like the right plan?!

Cheers

TT


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi TT

I've never used the unit you ordered, I only kinda addressed three units in my last post, stupidly overlooking that you were in fact asking about FOUR units...'are these three the same as..' I overlooked the 'same as'!

What you've ordered is one of the feedback destroyers, totally suitable for sub eq'ing. There are quite a few threads here comparing the 2496 with the 1124, from vague memory the opinion is the 2496 has a few more filters available???/ Anyway don't at all rely on me, do a search.

I must be getting old, but I had some crazy idea you were looking at doing eq outside the generally accepted idea of what is the sub range...did I get that from another thread?? 

Anyway, I really have NO idea if the 2496 fbd is any better than the 1124 fbd, it is newer so may have better noise figures. No doubt you will find those answers when you search the shack.

I personally don't know if this is true, but if you are only eq'ing subs (which I now suspect 'cause of the unit you bought) but I doubt if it is actually needed to have a mic or mixer, in other words a cheap RS meter of sub duties is perfectly acceptable. I only mentioned the mic and mixer in conjunction with the deq 2496, and only if doing any sort of measurements approaching full range.

If you bought them cause I 'said so' and are only doing subs, I apologize and am very sorry!! I could have misunderstood you totally.


----------



## Ballistix (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Terry, no worries at all. I've got the 2496, the mixer from Behringer and the ECM8000. I've just figured out how to do the loopback on my laptop and I've now got the mic registering properly and I've take a profile! So tomorrow I can get down to the real work!  I forgot to buy the USB to MIDI cable because I want to try out the automatic setting of the 2496 which will stay inline with the subs and on all the time once I've set the profile up!

I'll post my profile stuff tomorrow I'm guessing I'll be needing help 

Cheers

T


----------

